# Starting dogsport with my gsd



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are the videos from 1.st and 2.nd training.

Number 3 will follow soon, but today it is raining.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BS5yMO8Yw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV8FnBMRkoo


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Love your training vids! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice... Thank you!

I've asked before but dont think you've answered. What is the pedigree on your GSD?



Regards


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice looking dog, he looks into the game, just out of interest not meaning anything bad but has this dog been corrected on his nose?
Like nose taps that some people do?


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> Nice looking dog, he looks into the game, just out of interest not meaning anything bad but has this dog been corrected on his nose?
> Like nose taps that some people do?


?????

sorry, i don't understand what you say/want?
What means ,, corrected on his nose,,?

I have the dog since 31.12.2012 and this was the 1. and 2. training with him.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

He just looked a bit hand shy when you did one 'platz' that went close to his nose.

Also in the second vid, get him a harness, or a wide agitaion collar or that dogs trachea is gonna be wrecked.
Not meaning to be offensive or anything.
He has very nice drive, he's very nice dog.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Ah, now i understand what you mean. Thanks for explanation!

It is raining in germany and so i hope that tomorrow the sun is shining and i can strat the training Nr 3.

At beginning he always go at distance of me. He is not shy, but he learned in his last home, that people play with him when he go of distance and bark or bring them a stick etc.
So the first time he was always around me, but he hold a distance and look at me, if i would thow someting. 
It was no so easy to teach him, that he must bring the ball, stick etc.

Yes, it is a nice dog. For me it was important, that the dog is right for me and Kerou.

Here was a question about the pedigree. I will send you a pm, when i copy it. 

Good night! and a nice weekend!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

katrin bellyeu said:


> Ah, now i understand what you mean. Thanks for explanation!
> 
> It is raining in germany and so i hope that tomorrow the sun is shining and i can strat the training Nr 3.
> 
> ...


Nice dog. Nice timing. Thanks for the video. It's nice to see punishment, reward and withholding the reward the way you do it. That video explains three of the four quadrants of operant conditioning nicely. That is a great video (second video is what I make reference to), made my day.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Dave Colborn said:


> Nice dog. Nice timing. Thanks for the video. It's nice to see punishment, reward and withholding the reward the way you do it. That video explains three of the four quadrants of operant conditioning nicely. That is a great video (second video is what I make reference to), made my day.


I concur


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you very much!

Wish you a nice weekend!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Dont forget the pedigree, please.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF2NI62PzBc

Good night!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

They are both great dogs!


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7D3y9dAIMM

It was in the night when i saw the snow. I was sure, that the snow will be away in the morning, so i decided to go out now


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Dog sledding with my gsd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJUySD3OYiY

He has so much power. After this we go out for dogcarting. It is no problem for him


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote Here was a question about the pedigree. I will send you a pm, when i copy it.Unquote

What about posting it on the forum, I'm sure a number of us would be interested in it.
Cheers


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Quote Here was a question about the pedigree. I will send you a pm, when i copy it.Unquote
> 
> What about posting it on the forum, I'm sure a number of us would be interested in it.
> Cheers



I had no time, because my malinois is very ill.
Pedigree comes soon.
I have no scanner, so i have to ask a friend.
And now my Mal comes first.


----------

